# Intelligent Input



## masaloi (Jul 20, 2007)

Intelligent input 

Hi,
I am an aged gent from Australia and this is my first post.
I have discovered this unit under the house and all it seems is wrong with it is the tuning mechanism. I have opened the unit and taken some photos hoping that someone will be able to assist me in sorting out what would appear to be a simple job. Simple to those who know, but I haven't been able to figure it out.
All help so very much appreciated.
Thanking you
masaloi 
---------------------------------------REALISTIC TA11 Tuner issues | Steve Hoffman Music Forums

Seems like simple tasks are too hard to master.
I have put a post on a couple of sites seeking help to master a seemingly simple problem.
Just checking to see who has the answer.
Thanks.
masaloi


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Greetings masaloi, :welcome: to TSF.

Those pictures are _not_ readable unless one signs up to join that website. :4-thatsba
Would you please attach them to your next post; once we have viewable images, we will be in a better position to assist you.

Kind Regards,


----------



## masaloi (Jul 20, 2007)

chauffeur2 said:


> Greetings masaloi, :welcome: to TSF.
> 
> Those pictures are _not_ readable unless one signs up to join that website. :4-thatsba
> Would you please attach them to your next post; once we have viewable images, we will be in a better position to assist you.
> ...


Hi Dave,

I would have if I could but it seems I did not see the options to do so...Sorry......so here goes.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello again masaloi, :wave:

I have hunted far and wide to see if I could find a Circuit Diagram, or any information, for your unit; unfortunately, not much luck at all.
The only information available is that your unit is circa 1973/74, and has been out of production, and service support since about 1979/1980.
The Realistic Brand was made for Tandy Electronic stores; Dick Smith Electronics (DSE) bought out the Tandy Stores in the mid/late 90's, and many of the Tandy brands were superceded by DSE.
DSE was later sold to Woolworths, and more radical changes occurred.
Without a diagram it is near on impossible to guide through the re-stringing of the tuning mechanism, simply without physically seeing it. 
It would be too difficult to even attempt any 'remote repair'.
Having said that, the only suggestion I can offer would be for you to investigate locally, or in Brisbane, for an electronics repair store that specialises in vintage brands and products, or contacting any Amateur Radio Clubs in your vicinity to see if they can help.
Sorry there is no good news.
Perhaps the tuner was stored under your house because of this lack of service support.
You never know, you might come across someone that answers your query at that other site.
Kind Regards,


----------



## masaloi (Jul 20, 2007)

Thankyou very much for all the trouble you have gone to, to assist.
masa


----------

